# All godmen are fake, says Kerala minister



## praka123 (May 18, 2008)

[FONT=Arial,Helvetica,sans-serif]*All godmen are fake, says Kerala minister*
17 May 2008, 1208 hrs IST*timesofindia.indiatimes.com/images/spacer.gif,*timesofindia.indiatimes.com/images/spacer.gifTIMESOFINDIA.COM

[/FONT][FONT=Arial,Helvetica,sans-serif]NEW DELHI: Religious figures across Kerala are up in arms against Devasom minister G Sudhakaran, after he pointed a finger at all godmen in state, labelling them as fake, according to a   _  Times Now _    report. (    Watch    )  

   Days after controversial godman Santosh Madhavan was arrested for molesting a minor and on charges of fraud, Kerala's Devasom minister G Sudkaran lashed out at godmen in a manner that is threatening to escalate into a huge row.  

   While attending a public function in the state, the outspoken minister labelled all swamis as "frauds".  

   "We should make these swamis wear clothes. They should start wearing clothes and we should teach them some decency... I am still saying that 90 per cent of them are all thieves and they are all fit to go to jails," he said.  

   Self-proclaimed spiritual groups in the state are not too pleased with this attack; the Devasom minister's comment they feel, is not only unwarranted but also in poor taste.  

   "These statements don't need any reply... How can a minister say that 90 per cent of the saints are not wearing their underwear? How did he know that? I shall not reply to those statements. I seriously think that these are immature and childish statements. These are emotive statements that are not factual at all," declared Rahul Easwar spokesperson of the Sabarimala temple's chief priest.  

   Santosh Madhavan the 'fake godman' stands exposed today. But the controversy and debate over the credibility of godmen and   _  sanyasis _    continues in 'God's own country', with a section of the people even saying that all godmen should now be brought under some sort of scanner or public scrutiny.   

   While Sudhakaran's comment has spiritual groups up in arms, their leaders feel that the atheist Communist Government in Kerala is only using the fake godman controversy to undermine the significance of godmen and   _  swamis _    altogether.

*timesofindia.indiatimes.com/India/All_godmen_are_fake_Kerala_minister/articleshow/3048495.cms

[/FONT]Indian 'guru' is held for fraud           
_By BEGENA P PRADEEP_

*www.gulf-daily-news.com/source/xxxi/057/images/guru.jpg                                                                                       ​ 

 AN Indian guru who allegedly duped his followers in Bahrain out of almost BD60,000 has been arrested by Interpol. Santosh Madhavan claimed to be a guru with supernatural powers who could see into the future. However, he allegedly pocketed money that he convinced Bahrain residents to hand over to invest in a tourist resort and a charity.


 The 35-year-old, who is also known as Swami Amritachaitanya, is said to have visited Bahrain three times since 2003 on visit visas arranged by his followers here.
 He is now in police custody in Kerala facing a string of charges including rape, drug 
possession and fraud.

Reports from India say detectives raided his 16-suite ashram (divine centre) in Kochi on Sunday after several police complaints against him were lodged. The ashram was used as a guesthouse to accommodate his astrology clients, whom he claims included politicians, film stars, high-profile policemen and businessmen. Police reportedly found pornographic DVDs and magazines, drugs, alcohol and the pelt of an endangered tiger.
 He has conducted talks and seminars at various venues in Bahrain and been honoured by Indian associations and leading community members.
 "Santosh has come to Bahrain at least three times in the last five years," said one of his victims in Bahrain.
 "Each time he was brought by some of his devotees who arranged for a visit visa.
 "He held talks and seminars on spirituality at various places here - including Indian clubs and associations.
 "He seemed to know how to attract listeners with his words and actions - you cannot be blamed for trusting him.
 "He urged people to invest in a hill resort he was building in Kerala. 
 "He also made us believe that he is also a social worker and is planning to start a charity institution in Kerala. "People were asked to give him an amount that would be invested in the charity project.
 "However, the investors were assured to get the money back whenever they asked for it, but without an interest amount.
 "He told us that the interest from the invested amount would be used for the underprivileged.
 "Many people parted with their money believing that it was for a good cause.
 "Some people that I personally know gave BD1,000 while some gave BD5,000 and even up to BD10,000.
 "He had thus managed to raise at least BD60,000 from Bahrain residents."
 Indian media reported he had been on the run after being accused of fraud by Dubai-based Indian businesswoman Cerafin Edwin.
 He allegedly befriended Mrs Edwin and conned her into investing around BD40,000 in a bogus hotel venture in Dubai.
 However, as soon as she handed over the money he allegedly fled the city. She was unable to trace him until he resurfaced years later claiming as a guru calling himself Swami Amritachaitanya.


 It is understood he was arrested in Kerala on an Interpol "red alert" issued on the advice of Dubai police in 2004. The net began to close in on Mr Madhavan after a magazine article revealed he was wanted by Dubai police on fraud charges. 
 Mr Madhavan was arrested on Tuesday and has been remanded in custody for five days after a bail application was rejected.


 He has denied the allegations and initially said they aimed at tarnishing his reputation.


 Questions have now been raised as to how Mr Madhavan managed to build a property empire and socialise with political elite and top policemen while a long-standing Interpol warrant was out for his arrest. The police are also looking into the involvement of Indian Saifudeen Alikanu, aged 47, who served as Mr Madhavan's driver in Dubai. begena@gdn.com.bh 


*www.gulf-daily-news.com/Story.asp?Article=217565&Sn=BNEW&IssueID=31057


----------



## x3060 (May 18, 2008)

why do peoples go behind these so called gods . . they really need to understand that the so called god is also a "humanbeing " and nothing different . . its sad when such educated peoples fall in to their traps . . there are no human gods . . if there are , then every human is a god too .


----------



## Faun (May 18, 2008)

why would god want to be famous and earn...lol
dumb people dumb beliefs

And why a devil will scare you?

zap them all


----------



## MetalheadGautham (May 18, 2008)

god is a product of human weakness - Albert Einstein


----------



## Faun (May 18, 2008)

planes are a product of human weakness to fly - Unknown


----------



## anish_sha (May 18, 2008)

Hey guys Today i just spotted this guy's Merc Benz E class car In National Highway NH47 ... Its Number Was KL 3G 3999... see this document below...

*www.filecrunch.com/fileDownload.php?sub=53d88057bfc0808abebc25e0397a4519&fileId=148498

the number attracted me coz of the 3G in it....

Its clear tht all his properties are well safe and is guarded by the dirty politicians and the police itself


----------



## praka123 (May 18, 2008)

^hmm....he is the binami for politicians


----------



## x3060 (May 18, 2008)

well its a sure shot of making easy money though . . just say you got enlighted and you are done .


----------



## ajaybc (May 18, 2008)

Another guy is Himaval Bhadrananda.he too from cochin.Read the following news



> Bhadrananda threatens to shoot himself
> 
> Staff Reporter
> — Photo: Special Arrangement
> ...



Source:*www.hindu.com/2008/05/18/stories/2008051860050900.htm


Watch the exciting video of this incident at *www.youtube.com/watch?v=99dLWVO3xrA

I really found that video funny

All these swamis have gone mad.Two fraud swamis have till now been caught from Kerala itself which claims itself to be the state with the maximum education.I dunno about other states.But I think it shud be worse.


----------



## iMav (May 18, 2008)

MetalheadGautham said:


> god is a product of human weakness - Albert Einstein


+9^99999


----------



## dOm1naTOr (May 18, 2008)

Being a swami is the easiest way to go to cover and still keeping a good image in society. No one will suspect and will get lots of followers. Ministers and big bosses finds such swamis helpful for hiding their illegal stuffs nd cash.

wats with thse swamis???they arent even removing their pistols from pocket while doin yoga....real bad


----------



## praka123 (May 18, 2008)

I have doubt with a lady swamini who runs lot of institutions,medical colleges etc  ,rumored that her Engg College in Ettimada in Coimbatore beats students who revolt against strict nature?Swami's are who does the beatings  .her swami's(followers) who accompany her on overseas journey is rumoured to  be carrying drugs!her medical college is again rumoured for taking body parts(rumor only!)

Her Mutt at south kerala which is near to arabian sea witnessed lone bodies of murdered vasi's of her mutt  (I dont post the name fearing many ppl esp south indians may be devotees of herself  a clone of dera sacha souda guru  )


----------



## Faun (May 18, 2008)

^^post the name, people should know

they r the devils


----------



## dOm1naTOr (May 18, 2008)

@praka123
whose is it???
are ui talkin bout her???ohh
holy moly..plz clear my doubts
say the name..plz


----------



## praka123 (May 18, 2008)

^yes,she only  u can easily guess  google for a author called "Sreeni Pattathanam" 
Even syrian catholic charismatic retreat centre like "divine" is already famous for all bad things 

for these ppl,religion is a business


----------



## Hrithan2020 (May 18, 2008)

Religion has always been a means to attain power since a long time.
@Praka123,about the beatings where did u get that info.I have some of my friends in another of these colleges( in kollam)(supposing that u meant the lady known as "mother");no such problems.The thing is most of the things u hear are rumours.I am no supporter of any "godman", but what i want to say is that for a really big "godman",they can get enough money amounting to thousands of crores from donation alone.

I have no doubts that some ppl close to her are making lots of money.(with or w/o her knowledge).Another question,lets just suppose that these "godmen" really have some inborn powers which are beyond ordinary ppl (like say,the ability to influence ppl at a subconscious level or whatever).Does that mean that they have every right to claim to be god's messenger and then fool ppl off their money?

It is debatable that every single one of them are fake;some deluded souls may be doing this world a lot of good.


----------



## Faun (May 18, 2008)

Hrithan2020 said:


> It is debatable that every single one of them are fake;some deluded souls may be doing this world a lot of good.


thats wat people dont understand and go ranting about


----------



## praka123 (May 18, 2008)

@T159: Now you know why I didnt tell the name ?


----------



## Faun (May 19, 2008)

^^yeah, atleast my family doesn't believe in these guruji and mataji


----------



## dOm1naTOr (May 19, 2008)

me too dun believe in GODMEn, but some really posses some gifts which are either inborn or attained thru mental training. They might have abilities like strong commanding power, but keeping a good smile and dont even talking a word. It cud be mental power. 
Also training on hypnotism, meditation cud build up this mental powers.

and its the nature's rule that mentally weak will go nd obey the mentally powerful one irrespective of their body strength, age, social nd financial background etc. And its the weak one who begins to call the former like GODs or Godmen. And we can't blame the godmen either, coz they might think 'if everybody is ready to call me godman, wth? y shud i deny this offer. Let them call...its me who ll benefit nd i lose nothin'

BTW, we cant change the world nd we dun have to. We just have to make sure we dull fall under such spells. Nobody has right to impose or forse their beliefs on nyone. Let them go their way nd dun bother them.

@ prakash
well, i dun know the level of truth in the statement. But sure knows that many of her institution are real help to the poors and her medical institution is charging people based on their salary, which is really commendable. maybe what u suspect is true but we dun have to care. All we..the common people wants to know is 'what is beneficial to us'. But we dun have to preach or workship nyone. I never gonna workship nyone even if he starts doin GODLY things. One cud attain this with his hardwork or heavy mental training.  And by showing off that abilities nd making use of it for money is their greatest weakness. 


In ancient India, many saints nd swami's has written many books nd invented many things [like ayurveda] nd they dun even keep their names on their creations.[there are some names but it is put by satisfied people]. They are way greater people that todays swamis' of which most are frauds....

ive xams tomorrow nd feelng linda sleepy. Now i think me too ve to become a swami to make a living if i dun pass the xams


----------



## Faun (May 19, 2008)

dOm1naTOr said:


> ...they dun even keep their names on their creations....


the selfless ones


----------



## blueshift (May 19, 2008)

A similar incident of a 'godmen' molesting a minor has happened in Pune few weeks ago.


----------



## ..:: Free Radical ::.. (May 19, 2008)

Atheism FTW


----------



## dOm1naTOr (May 19, 2008)

T159 said:


> the selfless ones


----------



## Faun (May 19, 2008)

..:: Free Radical ::.. said:


> Atheism FTW


agnostic ftw


----------



## m-jeri (May 19, 2008)

@........

holy moly.....hold on to ur knickers....

this swami bhadrandha used to live in a rented house just near me.....@#$@
u see he gt his gun license on april 31...after that he used to shoot the gun day and night too air..practising.....all the residents who lives as nieghbours complained against him to the Residents association so that they can escalate it to police but zilch...nothing happened,,,


----------



## ajaybc (May 19, 2008)

praka123 said:


> I have doubt with a lady swamini who runs lot of institutions,medical colleges etc  ,rumored that her Engg College in Ettimada in Coimbatore beats students who revolt against strict nature?Swami's are who does the beatings  .her swami's(followers) who accompany her on overseas journey is rumoured to  be carrying drugs!her medical college is again rumoured for taking body parts(rumor only!)
> 
> Her Mutt at south kerala which is near to arabian sea witnessed lone bodies of murdered vasi's of her mutt  (I dont post the name fearing many ppl esp south indians may be devotees of herself  a clone of dera sacha souda guru  )





praka123 said:


> ^yes,she only  u can easily guess  google for a author called "Sreeni Pattathanam"
> Even syrian catholic charismatic retreat centre like "divine" is already famous for all bad things
> 
> for these ppl,religion is a business



I dont believe you.I dont htink she is a godwoman but in my knowledge she has done a lot of good things for the society.She cant be even compared to those  two a$$ holes.


----------



## dOm1naTOr (May 19, 2008)

+1
no human can never be godman nymore....atleast thats wat i believe
but we shud respect those does really commendable and helpful service for society.
maybe she too may be involved in some corruptions, but hey, y shud we bother?
just keep our side clean. Dont go after such glitters.


----------



## NucleusKore (May 19, 2008)

ajaybc said:


> I dont believe you.I dont htink she is a godwoman but in my knowledge she has done a lot of good things for the society.She cant be even compared to those  two a$$ holes.



Tell me, does it justify to do good with one hand and bad with the other, if it is true that is? Or is doing good and excuse for doing some bad?


----------



## Hrithan2020 (May 19, 2008)

NucleusKore said:


> Tell me, does it justify to do good with one hand and bad with the other, if it is true that is? Or is doing good and excuse for doing some bad?



So true.


----------



## dOm1naTOr (May 19, 2008)

NucleusKore said:


> Tell me, does it justify to do good with one hand and bad with the other, if it is true that is? Or is doing good and excuse for doing some bad?


But doing lot gud nd some bad is lot better than bad alone na?

So we, the common people shud flame nd kick those guys who does bad alone. then its time for 'more gud + some bad guys'


----------



## Vyasram (May 19, 2008)

Update: Michael Jackson has applied for Indian citizenship.


----------



## legolas (May 19, 2008)

MetalheadGautham said:


> god is a product of human weakness - Albert Einstein


OMG. I was about to write it!! Wow..


----------



## naveen_reloaded (May 19, 2008)

i victory all over for atheist...


----------



## praka123 (May 19, 2008)

LOL!I dont want *mataji* wali issue anymore.I think many followers got their feelings hurt.and again ,I should not have posted that without a good proof.I apologize


----------



## dOm1naTOr (May 19, 2008)

its ok, as none of us are fans of her
but first we need to kick those *******s who are doin real bad to the society like those swami's..with pistols nd drugs in pocket.
BTW, prakash. can u put more light on that lady actions? Is she as dangerous as those recently starred swamis?

I think swami's too shud be forced to have a routine of signing in police registers...lol
this ll find those odd one out


----------



## Faun (May 19, 2008)

^^some mysterious murders were caused in the journey of her matajihood


----------



## dOm1naTOr (May 19, 2008)

all these discussion makes me rethink....
shud i leave my engineering studies here and try for papajihood?
but ive to do a basic weapons training orelse wud land up in trouble like the Himaval Bhadrananda Maha Swami.


----------



## NucleusKore (May 19, 2008)

dOm1naTOr baba


----------



## praka123 (May 19, 2008)

OMG!Asianet channel 2 days back showed a fake swami who gives aashirwad by hugging his followers(all are ladies!)!wtf?


----------



## dOm1naTOr (May 19, 2008)

me too will practice it after getting papajihood


----------



## Faun (May 19, 2008)

^^better rally among nude peta activists, they are much better than aunties u will hug


----------



## Hrithan2020 (May 20, 2008)

T159 said:


> ^^better rally among nude peta activists, they are much better than aunties u will hug



LOL  .


----------



## dOm1naTOr (May 21, 2008)

those days were history. Now these fraud swami's will make followers with power,wealth [nd maybe drugs too]


----------



## apoorva84 (May 26, 2008)

damn right..fake bloody godmen...


----------



## praka123 (May 26, 2008)

LOL! man! CPM(communist party Marxist) in Kerala is so bold that they raid all Hindu,Christian and Islam sanyasin and mutt's 

esp the one Matha in south kerala's raid which I doubt find any yield(lot of influence in international level),same with Panakkad Thangal(Mappila Muslim head of Kerala)'s yatheem-khana and all 

I really like this thing from Communists!

well,Christians-only those west funded pentecostal are creating problems.one Thanku brother's ministry is probed.


----------



## dOm1naTOr (May 26, 2008)

Thanku.......from KTM?
lol

i just have the wish.to get some relief from college due to this or ny other reason


----------



## hsr (May 27, 2008)

Sorry, no english transalation....

Ponnaliya santhosh madhavan matramalla vere oru pulliyum pidichu! police stationil vachu gun shoot nadathiyavan. pinne o rajagopal oru ammayude adukkal poyathum.... keralam oru settup ananne pavam malayalis !!!


----------

